# Prime lens needed for d80



## domromer (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like to get a VR lens for my d80 but they are way out of my budget right now. So I'm thinking of getting a fast prime lens that won't break the budget. 

Is there any specific one that you guys would recommend?


----------



## smcaskil (Nov 21, 2007)

The 50mm / 1.8 ones always get good postings, and they are relatively cheap, around $100.


----------



## ScottS (Nov 21, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## domromer (Nov 21, 2007)

that would be a 75mm right? Once you do the digital camera multiply thing. So I guess I need more like a 28mm, if I actually wanted a 50mm.


----------



## smcaskil (Nov 21, 2007)

This is the one:

Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF Lens

It is $129.99 on this site.

Caution: This will NOT Auto Focus on your D40X.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

50mm is great.
(it's for his d80 he said...lol)
Doesn't matter if it's a bit longer...the 50 is still an awesome lens.
32mm is a normal lens for digital...but I dono if they make em...never really looked.


----------



## smcaskil (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry, so used to having to point that out for D40X users like myself.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 21, 2007)

You have roughly 3 others to choose from: http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_28_28/index.htm
http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_35_2/index.htm
http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_28_14/index.htm 

The latter of which is a pro grade lens and comes with a much higher price.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

One of the lenses that Garbz mentioned I use very heavily, the 35mm f/2.0. It's about normal focal legnth for the clipped chip and is super sharp. Almost all my band available light pix are shot with this lens. That and the 50 f/1.8 are my stable for available light work and have been for years.


----------



## domromer (Nov 21, 2007)

Garbz said:


> You have roughly 3 others to choose from: http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_28_28/index.htm
> http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_35_2/index.htm
> http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_28_14/index.htm
> 
> The latter of which is a pro grade lens and comes with a much higher price.



I see that these lenses have the fstop on both the barrel. Do you have to set the fstop on the barrel and the camera. Or If you set it on the barrel does the camera show this? Or can you set it on the camera and it will automatically set it on the lens?


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

No, you just set the aperture ring on the lens to it's minimum setting and lock it there. The aperture is then set with the cameras finger wheel. The ring is there so the lens is backwards compatible with older Nikon mount cameras that didn't have the finger/thumb wheel system.


----------



## domromer (Nov 22, 2007)

cool, thanks.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 22, 2007)

I second the recommendation for a 35mm f/2 and/or a faster 50mm. As I still shoot both 35mm film and APS-C digital, I usually carry a 35mm f/2 and 50mm f/1.4. I wouldn't be without either, but on the dSLR the 35mm would be closest to a 'normal' prime, and it'll be good even shooting wide-open.


----------

